# Fishing the Maumee River



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Fishing the Maumee River.

Went out this morning, lots of fog and the river is very low. Saw lots of tailing carp but I kept spooking them everytime I got near. I did land more than enough small mouth and just before I called it a day I saw a small pool with a little movement. Dropped my crawfish pattern (luckily) in front of his mouth and there goes the line. A nice sheephead took off with it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice report and that first picture looks like some good water.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks, I do not have the ninja like skill to sneak up to them. I thought it would be easy but far from it.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again Hip, now I have to google everything you just mentioned.....still learning this stuff!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Just wait for them to settle down. I haven't ever seen a use for very long leaders past 
9ft for carp but everyone has their own ways about it.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I plan on heading up that way with my fly rod in a few days. !%


----------



## Stam (Sep 3, 2013)

I was in that same spot Saturday and got totally skunked. What pattern was working for you on the bass?


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Stam,

I am a newbie at fly fishing and fly identification short of a white thing....and yes I used the white thing that looks like a grub (wooly bugger?) and a green/orange wooly bugger


----------

